# Tankless red snapper



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

went to test out the new cressi geronimo elite freediving in a about 60 foot of water. broke it in on some good size reds and limited out very quickly


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, wish I was 35 years younger! Looks like a lot of fun sticking 'em without all the cumbersome diver equipment.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool. Did you try and chum the fish to the surface? or did you swim down and find them?


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice catch bro


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

RollTider said:


> Very cool. Did you try and chum the fish to the surface? or did you swim down and find them?


we did almost no chumming the fish were just high in the water column but some of the larger fish we shot we had to sit on the bottom and find.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice snappa's!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn stick can't even post my fish! That day was boss. I missed a solid scamp. Next time home gags will be open so well be able to rock some snappas and take a couple gags as well! An remind me not to attract bull sharks!


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

FreeDiver said:


> Damn stick can't even post my fish! That day was boss. I missed a solid scamp. Next time home gags will be open so well be able to rock some snappas and take a couple gags as well! An remind me not to attract bull sharks!


yeah i could do without the bulls this next time. you better figure that new koah out, shooting sand doesnt fill the cooler!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

You've got jokes! Wait till ill get home. Speaking of. Umma let Abby in the water this time with the mini riffe. Let her take a few snappers.


----------

